# Garmin Mapsource Topo



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Anybody have it? Worth it? I am thinking about it but wondering if it is worth the $99.


----------



## MIKE W (Jan 11, 2001)

A couple of friends of mine have it. I have the Magellen w/their topo and Garmins is much better. The Magellens topo, does'nt show any swamps. It has an icon for it, but I think it only shows up on really large nationally recognized swamps. Garmin is much better, wherever there's a swamp it shows it, not only that, but the little icon for the swamp is multiplied to show the shape and how large it is. Really nice feature when scouting new terrain and figuring out which way to walk around it. They both show good detail in topo lines and two tracks.

IMO, It's well worth the money.


----------



## Deadbuck (Oct 29, 2003)

banditto, do a search in this forum for "gps tips and tricks". I use this software alot and this past posting might give you a idea of all the different things that you can do with this software.


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

howdy, i have the v3.02 garmin and i think it's o.k.,but not great. the topography is difficult to read because of the color schemes garmin uses. i use it in conjunction with the "michigan county atlas" and i can find my way around pretty well fishing, camping, hunting, shrooming, etc. 

if you don't have anything better to use the extra hundred for?? you know, try e-bay, bet you can find some there.

frank


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

banditto, sent pm!!


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

Bolodunn-

I just purchased an Etrex Legend and I was wondering what advice you might for the value of the Topo software...

If it's easier, please PM me.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have owned about a dozen different GPS units and before GPS a loran-C unit which did about the same thing. I use the Garmin topo and streets maps and they are excellent. They don't do everything, but once you understand how to use them you can't help but appreciate them.

With the topo, I can see most swamps, wetlands, streams and even many of the county drains. Most are named also. Knowing what I do now, I wouldn't hesitate to spend $599.00 for the topo maps.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I can see that I am gonna have to seriously look into these maps. My new Legand is good, but seeing the swamps, and hills will definalty make it much better...maybe "Santa" will be nice to me...


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

With the topo, I can see most swamps, wetlands, streams and even many of the county drains. Most are named also. Knowing what I do now, I wouldn't hesitate to spend $599.00 for the topo maps.[/QUOTE]


600? what kinda maps are you getting? :yikes: 

the garmin topo is about $100. & i can't say i'd spend the loot. it is kinda cool though, the hills on it just come up in feet. but it has some bouy info & stuff. 

i have 2 rino 120's & love it!!!!!
i think if i was gonna spend money it would be for metroguide, or fishing one. my.02


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I have the eTrex Legend and the Metro maps and the Topo maps. Metro is awesome around towns and traveling. The Topo maps are great if you hunt where there's hills and mountains but in the flatlands of Michigan I don't use them. I find topo invaluable in California where I hunt 4-5 times a year on huge ranches. They show the ranch roads, streams and topographical heights. So if your in the lower Michigan area you might not be too satisfied.


----------

